# Happy New Years 2016!



## Frederik Magle

2016 has just begun here in Denmark (50 minutes ago), and I wish all members and staff of Talk Classical a very happy and joyful new year!!

:tiphat::trp::cheers:

All the best new year's wishes,
Frederik


----------



## Flamme

Thank you, Frederik...The old one for me really wasnt a ''blast'', hopefully we will burn that effigy and sail away into the brighter future...:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

It's still only 4:30pm in California.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> It's still only 4:30pm in California.


And in New Zealand they almost go in to January/2/ 2016


----------



## Dedalus

It just turned new years 7 minutes ago here and it sounds like a warzone out there! All the fireworks! Like a mini fourth of July, I saw some pretty fireworks standing outside from some random neighbors. Most of them aren't visible, but a lot more of them are audible. Fireworks may be a big waste of money and resources, but they sure are fun!


----------



## sospiro

Happy New Year Frederik. Wishing you and yours a great 2016, filled with fun, joy and beautiful music.


----------



## KenOC

sospiro said:


> Happy New Year Frederik. Wishing you and yours a great 2016, filled with fun, joy and beautiful music.


I happily join in the good wishes for Frederik! Many thanks for this great place to meet and talk about music.


----------



## DavidA

Happy New Year everyone on TC - wherever you are!


----------



## Art Rock

Best wishes everyone!


----------



## Ingélou

Happy New Year, everyone, and thank you, Mr Magle, for providing this wonderful forum. :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

A happy 2016 to TC !


----------

